# Travel Trailer Hitches



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

I am looking at buying a 2" receiver hitch to put on my 28RSDS so I can attach a 4 bike carrier. I have found two receivers hitches that are made to go on travel trailers. They are an ACAR Travel Trailer Hitch and a PRSI Class II Vari-Hitch. They both have a 2" receiver to attach the bike carrier to. Has anyone used them or has one of them or anything? I have read on here to avoid the bumper mount bike carriers so I was looking at buying one of these. Any suggestions or input would be appreciated. Thanks - Chris


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If it mounts in some way to the chassis for support, it will be fine. If it only mounts to the bumper, it could twist the welds and break off. Huntr70 and Hootbob have good pics showing there set ups for bikes amoung others.


----------



## Bill and Teresa Pearce (Jun 15, 2008)

I took my 25RSS to a local welding shop and had a receiver welded across the back. When they found out it was for a bike rack they added additional cross bracing. It has worked well but it does add a bit of weight hanging off of the back.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bill and Teresa Pearce said:


> I took my 25RSS to a local welding shop and had a receiver welded across the back. When they found out it was for a bike rack they added additional cross bracing. It has worked well but it does add a bit of weight hanging off of the back.


If you're also in the market for the 4 bike rack...the one listed above can be found at www.DiscountRamps.com I bought my last summer (same one) and it is awesome!!


----------



## Chris562 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the bike rack. Is yours the wheel mounted rack for $139.99? I tried to match up the pic you supplied with the ones offered.


----------

